# Pico/Killington 3/13/2014



## Euler (Mar 14, 2014)

My daughter and I continued our two day storm skiing extravaganza by skiing Pico in the AM and Killington again in the PM. Pico had been closed Weds during the storm so was untouched except for the "earn your turns" few on Thursday morn.  As expected when we arrived only the lower mt. lift was open.  We did a couple warm up runs while awaiting the Outpost triple to turn.  Deep, deep powder on the lower mt, but where ungroomed, barely enough pitch to ski it.  Groomed strip was amazing.

At ten, moved over to Outpost where we skied every trail a couple times and the woods to lookers right of the lift once.  Can't quite describe how amazing it was!  Finally, at 11:00 or so, we noticed no one was on the outpost lift so we scooted over to the summit lift and found ourselves skiing into the back of the line just as the lift started loading.  We were probably the 25th chair to go up.  

Made one memorable run down upper KA where my daughter took a good tumble in which she lost her ski under the snow for a solid ten minutes...really pure luck that she found it so fast!!!  In the fall, she said she tweaked her knee a tiny bit so we decided it was a good time to break for lunch and move to K

At K we found Powder, chopped powder, packed powder, wind-affected powder and drifted powder...you get the theme!  Discovered the Squeeze Play trees which is an amazing intermediate tree area...it's simply HUGE with well spaced and thinned trees, both untracked two foot deep powder or tracked out lines to choose from and just the right angle for our skill level and the day.  My daughter convinced me to lap it with her 3 times.  We made our way back to k-1 lodge thinking we were done for the day only to find that we were beckoned by the lift attendent to ride the Gondi one last time at exactly 4:00.  Finished the day with an amazing run on Double Dipper...with snow like that, even I managed to link turns and get some flow down that pitch!  What fun!

The beast is set up for a long Spring Season after this March storm!  Bases are solid and DEEP!!!

Photos are all from Pico...first three various views in the Outpost area, last of the view going up the lift to the summit when it opened.


----------



## jaysunn (Mar 14, 2014)

Jesus. that last picks looks like something from Utah, so mad that I missed this, I got it last year March 20th 2013 at Killington, not this big, but sweet. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 14, 2014)

The bumps look great!


----------



## octopus (Mar 14, 2014)

it was awesome.i got on that lift around the same time, probably stood right next to you.


----------



## Bene288 (Mar 14, 2014)

Awesome! Heading to Pico Sunday with my buddy who mono skis due to their adaptive program. We didn't get all that much skiing it at Sugarloaf together, so this storm came at the perfect time.


----------



## lerops (Mar 14, 2014)

Nice, really nice! Glad you guys got to enjoy it. I am stuck and kicking myself!


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 15, 2014)

octopus said:


> it was awesome.i got on that lift around the same time, probably stood right next to you.



Sounds like a few of us were in that line. I was maybe 20 chairs back.


----------



## jgh1980 (Mar 15, 2014)

That last pic makes me jealous!!!!


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 15, 2014)

jgh1980 said:


> That last pic makes me jealous!!!!



That's exactly what it looked like at about 11:30 on Thurs. Summit chair didn't start loading until about 11:20. Outpost chair looked like that at opening bell. So great to have two chances at fresh tracks in a single day.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 16, 2014)

That is outstanding!  Way to get the goods! 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app.


----------

